# klm vs snell



## mari2095

*hey can anyone please tell me which is the better book for anatomy klm or snell ?*#confused


----------



## iqrarocks

^Both are excellent books! KLM (as I have heard from my seniors and kinda experienced myself) is a really fat book with detailed explanations and great illustrations.......it's very detailed and KLM alone could suffice......but again we are humans and we tend to forget stuff so we need short review books #wink 
Snells, on the other hand is a shorter book than KLM and much more concise.
following are some combos:
1)KLM + BRS
2) Snells + BRS
3) KLM + B.D. Charusia

and on this page there is a post by Masta Riz suggesting what to use for what

quoting Masta Riz

"12-01-2010, 06:55 PM
#107 (permalink)
MastahRiz
Moderator




Posts: 1,845
Join Date: Jan 2006
Status: Physician
Location: Philadelphia, PA


Quote:
Originally Posted by shanikhan 
which is best anatomy book to study from:-

RJ LAST'S
KEITH L MOORE
SNELL'S
???
Snell for your profs and term exams + KLM clinicals which aren't mentioned in Snell.

For vivas or small quizzes or in class review sessions, use Last's.
__________________
Rizwan Alvi, MBBS
Rizwan Alvi.com

Applying to pak med schools? READ THIS FIRST

Read our General Forum Rules Here.

Deleted posts? Here's why."




Hope this helps!
Sincerely
Iqrarocks!


----------



## ramo91

if you do snell thoroughly it should be enough 90-95% of the time. dont know about you but im not one to read passages from a thousand different books to indulge every little detail to score every single mark. just saying. if you want too however yeah I'd say KLM clinicals and RJ last would be the way to go, it'll serve you really well. that is if you have the motivation and time.


----------



## Muhammad waqa

I did KLM PLUS R.J.LAST and topped my clg..............rely best combination........go for both as a whole...........also see aucland's dissection videos if u haeve time......i used to do them as well........


----------



## shoaib88

in my view KLM is one of the best books wid clear diagrams to understand the basics of anatomy..as far as snell is concerned itss a gud buk too but diagrams r not tht well so anatomy cant b very clear... can use a combo of klm n R.J lasts anatomy..use klm u find anatomy interesting..


----------



## ramo91

^yeah with snells netters atlas is a must alot of times.


----------



## ezra

I would say.... if u want to start... then KLM but if your already a Snell reader then keep at Snell and do Bones from BD #happy


----------



## MastahRiz

ezra said:


> I would say.... if u want to start... then KLM but if your already a Snell reader then keep at Snell and do Bones from BD #happy



Agreed. I used to use Snell for gross and then also find any clinicals in KLM that weren't in Snell. That way you cover pretty much everything. And BD for bones of course.


----------



## lite_lord

so i decided to go for KLM + LAST'S.........
but most of my friends use snell........


----------



## murk

Snell is a little precised......

KLM is goood i think.


----------



## saleem khan

*BD CHAURASIA the best*

i think BD CHARAURASIA is easy to comprehend and best to retain.
it looks lengthy but in it knowledge is well organized. #roll


----------

